# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  [WIP] City of Varyngarth

## Schwarzkreuz

Hey there, I am back and wanted to try out some new styles for me. First of it will be fantasy city maps. I hope for some feedback and discussions.

Here is the Mapframe inspired by J Edward & Thomas Rey

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I totally forgot to continue  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

But the frame by itself is worth the thread  :Wink:

----------


## rdanhenry

> I totally forgot to continue


Ah, but now you have remembered!

----------

